# [ask] Keep track your progress



## mrneo (Nov 14, 2012)

During practice, do you think it is important to keep track your progress? i.e. how many shoots you make, etc?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Definitely doesn't hurt man.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Presuming you're hoisting up enough shots to get a good sample size, it can be a rough way to tell if you're progressing, although it isn't that simple.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

This is so weird to me. It seems like these accounts sign up to ask one question and they never return again. Some probably don't even log in to see the answers. Very awkward.


----------



## mrneo (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha. No man. I was just a little bit busy in the last few days. 

I just want to know what others are doing. I want to improve my game. I heard in one of the Ganon Baker's video, he suggested for everyone to keep his shooting etc. I just want to know how others think about that. That's all


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Wasn't speaking to you directly. Just seemed like a trend I noticed. Anyway, I know some people who took the same exact number of shots in practice everytime and recorded how many they took. So let's say 80 shots. 30/80, 45/80, etc. Even broken down further based on where they shoot. Helps them recognize weaknesses.


----------



## mrneo (Nov 14, 2012)

**deleted**


----------



## JoeCaf (Jan 28, 2013)

Keeping track of progress is essential to getting better. How else do you know if you're getting any better?

While the original posted may not be around, it is important to note for anyone else who has this question. Keep track of shot attempts, FG% and all work put in, so that in a month's time/2 months etc you can see what's improving, and what isn't.


----------

